# Houghton Lake Outing - 2/28 & 2/29/04!



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

This is it! The M-S outing on HL will be 2/28 & 2/29!

Its the weekend after the Higgins Lake Winterfest (2/21) so I'm sure we'll have plenty of ice!

Who's planning on coming?

Its a big lake so I'm sure we'll be spread out during the day fishing but as the date gets closer we can pick time and place to meet and have a "shore" lunch (M&G!) on the lake and determine a good place to hold up after dark for dinner.

This will be my first "official" M-S outing so I'm getting pumped and am ready to go!

Anyone needing info on the area can get it at the HLCOC website: 
http://houghtonlakechamber.com/


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hmmm...this outing might not be a bad idea for me. I would like to attend at least one this year. I however have no experiance what so ever on this lake.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I can't make it that weekend...will be up at bay de Noc...will be back at Houghton lake sunday and monday then my son will have to go back to school!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

TTT...........

Its never to early to make plans for an ice-fishing outing!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I really want to head to the outing, what type of tackle for the area should I bring? Will we be fishing close enough to a launch that I can pull my portable out without suffering from exhaustion? I have never fished houtong so sorry for all the questions but one of my New Years Resolutions, was to actually use some of the gear I have accumulated over the years.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Frantz,

You dont really need anything special for HL, The "basic" stuff is about all you need. Its a shallower lake so deep water gear is not nesc. Tip ups for pike and walleye. Bring poles rigged for minnows, jigs and teardrops. There are several bait shops around the lake and a Walmart in Prudenville/Houghton Lake so if you do need anything its readily available. There are plenty of spots close to shore so pulling a portable shanty is usually not a big issue. Make sure and have a two-way (RFS) radio and have it tuned to Channel 7, Code/Freq. 0, and call for other M-S'ers! We'll post more on where's and how's as the date get closer.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm there for sure.........Frantz, I fairly sure that there will be enough machines to get you to the fishing hole and back with out much of a problem... 

Burksee, if there is anything I can do to help out just say the word. Don't know for sure where I'll be staying probably the driftwood unless Houghton Laker will let me borrow his house...........lol  Just kidding Kevin, good luck at the Bay!

You'll be hammering those hawgs up there and we'll be getting hammer handles,,,,,,,, We need to get together before you go up there.....


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

What is the cheapest place to stay up there? I am dirt poor since my son got a paying job and my wife feels she has to call him all the time


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I plan on attending, gotta get myself a place to stay, but that should be no problem. I will prolly rent a cabin for the weekend.


ANyone looking, Check the chamber of commerce website, It has a listing of cabin rentals, and motels that you can contact for lodging.

Houghton lake Lodging


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Great information on hotels and Cabins TF, thanks. Here comes question 1,231,234,422.3 from me, what area on that map is the general vacinity most people will be fishing? Don't wanna get a hotel on the opposite side of the lake from where we are fishing ;-)


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

South Shore DNR launch will have tons of parking. No idea on the fishing there. Never fished there. Hotels close. 

West shore has the new Comfort Inn, and an access site near.

I like the Cut River area. Sportsman Resort usually clears parking area on the lake. From there, the walk is short. I can park three or four at my cottage, just a few houses from the Sportsman. There are some other road ends near, with limited parking. Sportsman rents shanties. Houghton Laker's the expert on fishing the area. Maybe he'll put up some "fish here" signs, before he leaves. 

There is a large resort near us, and the Sportsman also rents rooms. May be booked a year in advance like many are. I'll check and report. Don't think they are on line.

Burksee, I also offer help if I can. I have a quad and small trailer. Can haul stuff/people.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Lodge located on Lakeview Drive. Within sight of my cottage. Walking distance to the Spikehorn Bar/Restaurant. It's waterfront. They rent to large groups. Twelve beds, most in seperate bedrooms 11 bedrooms, I think. Dining facilities. Kitchen. Bring your own food, or cook what you catch. Rent for $300 per night, and it is available on Feb 27, 28, & 29. I just spoke to the owner. Zone 22. Between the Sportsman Resort and the Cut River. 

I found it on the web-site referenced above. I have spoken to the owner a few times. Any interest?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

RJF,

Sounds good! 

Between the Spikehorn, Sportsman Resort and Windemere Lodge there's a good mix of lodging, eats and refreshments. I'll be staying at our cottage in Prudenville and be snowmobiling out to where ever we decide to meet. I was thinking that the area out and around the Cut River (Area 22) might be the area of choice for our day time "get together", usually more crappie and eye action around there. I'm not sure what the south side will be doing but there's always a lot of people fishing out and around by Lyman's and the Marina.

We're going to be up for Tip-Up-Town this coming weekend and next and thought I'd do a little pre-outing scouting around the area for that kind of stuff. 

We'll get a who's coming and bringing what list going as time gets closer. Right now I'm thinking about bringing the camp stove, some venison chili, hot dogs and fixins to have some good ol'fashion coneys! I guess depending on where the majority of us are lodging would depend on where to have the Saturday evening "Get Together" after we get some "night fishing" in for eye's. The "Spikehorn" or "Bumpers" come to mind as a godd start. There's a ton of others close by. Anyone having other suggestions please reply!


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Windmere Lodge is one big resort. Not individual units. The entire lodge is rented to one group, for $300 per night. Combined Kitchen and Dining areas. As of this morning, it was available for the weekend. Don't know if it will stay open. Not sure how to handle this part of it. I'd want to be sure we could get a firm commitment, before booking it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

RJF,

I looked that the website and its one great looking place! Might be a bit to classy for M-S'ers though.  

Here's the website: http://www.houghtonlakechamber.org/windemerelodge/

For $300.00 a night it sounds like a good deal for a group of guy's but I wouldnt make the commitment, If there are people interested in staying there as a group they should get together and call. 

Maybe an outing thread could be started to find out if anyones interested?

Thanks for checking


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Fortunatly it really doesn't matter where people stay, they roads up there are good, and it really doesn't take all that long to get from here to there. Stayed on the north/west corner last year and fished the south shore, only takes 10-15 min to drive it. basically anywhere on the lake would be a good place to stay, its pretty easy to move around...


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

By the end of Feb. the walleyes should be grouping up along the drop-off along shore waiting to get into the Cut river to spawn!! Usually around that time of year you can do a good job on them! Lots of pike always mixed in and also some good numbers of slab crappies also!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Zager's Sportman Resort. On the north east side, Zone 22 (?), Not to far from RJF's and the Cut River!

Cabins, Bait & Tackle, Lake access, Shanty Rentals!

If they sold beer we'd be all set!  

If anyones intersted here's there link: http://www.sportsmanresort.net/links.htm


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

To get there, from Prudenville, you drive by several party stores. One is right on the corner.


----------



## HeavyChevy (May 25, 2002)

Will be up there that week end Fishing with abunch of my NAHC club brothers staying at the mid forest lodge will give a shout out on the radio. channel 7-0 hope tyo see you guys up there.


----------

